
Indian IT firms unfairly targeted in Boeing 737 Max fiasco, says industry - hef19898
https://m.economictimes.com/industry/transportation/airlines-/-aviation/indian-it-firms-unfairly-targeted-in-boeing-737-max-fiasco-says-industry/articleshow/70018756.cms
======
duxup
>According to a report by news agency Bloomberg, engineers of Indian companies
were involved in the development and testing of the software.

I don't think that is "targeted"... could just be a fact. How at fault they
are is another issue, something like this is probabbly the fault of a lot of
people.

>Indian tech is the favorite whipping boy for any issue that goes wrong

I'm having flashbacks to when I worked support and the outsourced support
folks would complain that the domestic support team only complains about their
tickets because they're Indian (never-mind that a large % of domestic support
were Indian) ... and then in the same breath would say we can't blame them for
closing tickets too early because we didn't tell them they had to make sure
the problem was solved before they closed the ticket (or that they had to
communicate with the customer at all...)

